# Nucs from Kutick's



## RABray (Feb 8, 2011)

Just an update. I have been watching my girls now for a couple months now as well as reading many of the posts here. My girls have steadily built up from the time I received them. I placed a second deep on the original and they have steadily drawn the frames out and filled them. I just put a queen excluder and medium super on last weekend and went out tonight after work and the girls are very busy drawing out that comb. I have not experienced any ratty attitudes in either of my three hives no matter what the weather or time of day. Again I am so very thankful that I had the necessary patience to wait it out until Kutik's could make and deliver my nucs. Many of us were tested this year with the many weather related delays and fortunately by I was rewarded by Kutik's with very productive and patient girls. Being new I am not very slick or knowledgeable however, my girls have worked with me and helped bring me along. This hobby is very rewarding in so many ways and I'm glad my girls are from great stock.


----------

